# V5 Logbook



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi can anybody tell me what happens if you are stopped in France or Spain and you dont have your V5 logbook with you thanks 

Peter.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I can't comment from experience, but you would need, your original V5, insurance certificate, MOT, driving licence (Paper version) and carried with you at all times, and also is a good idea to have proof of purchase of the vechicle IE the original invoice.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

waspes said:


> Hi can anybody tell me what happens if you are stopped in France or Spain and you dont have your V5 logbook with you


It depends - on a myriad of things.

Dougie.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Shot at dawn  , or worse


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I heard they crush your van :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

They will inpound it until you produce it.

They did my friends scooter until he came back with the documents.

Andy


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

inkey-2008 said:


> They will inpound it until you produce it


Highly unlikely, given the disproportionate hassle to law enforcement agencies of seizing & storing a large vehicle and their subsequent corresponding duty of care to the foreign visitors, especially if the required documents are not readily available.

It's also my understanding that EU member states do not require production of visiting member states' drivers' registration documents. Perhaps some MHF members living abroad in Europe could comment (knowledgeably)?

Dougie.


----------

